# Stan has yet to disappoint:)



## FLQuacker (Jan 12, 2020)

1 done.

@The100road

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 12, 2020)

Nice! I'd hate to drop that one in the woods though. You'd never find it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jan 12, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Nice! I'd hate to drop that one in the woods though. You'd never find it.



It's actually a little more brownish than I could get the picture to reflect...but still. Your right!

The one below...be a little easier :)


----------



## FLQuacker (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 12, 2020)

I like it anyway. Won't be long til spring gobbler!!!! Woohoo I can't wait.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 12, 2020)

FLQuacker said:


> View attachment 177129 1 done.
> 
> @The100road



Oh man....we need more of picture than that bro.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 12, 2020)

Better yet, send me the call!


----------



## FLQuacker (Jan 13, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 13, 2020)

Oh yesh! NICE!


----------



## The100road (Jan 13, 2020)

Nice! Love seeing these turned. 

thought that buckeye in video would have more color. Did it feel solid? 

by the way- I didnt get the tag on this post.


----------



## FLQuacker (Jan 13, 2020)

The100road said:


> Nice! Love seeing these turned.
> 
> thought that buckeye in video would have more color. Did it feel solid?
> 
> by the way- I didnt get the tag on this post.



Yea..no problem with the density. Its solid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

